# Teamspeak 3 Beta Download



## Eifelsniper (19. Dezember 2009)

Auf Teamspeak.com wurde heute der Beta Download von TS3 frei gegeben,zur Zeit sind die Server total überlastet.

vieleicht hat ja einer Lust zu Testen,ich habs mir mal gezogen und werd jetzt Installieren.

den Downlaod gibt es als TS Server und Client version in der 32Bit/64Bit und Linux
(News by ME!)

mfg Eifel

Quelle www.teamspeak.com 

link:http://www.teamspeak.com



was ist Teamspeak (quelle Wikipedia)

*TeamSpeak* ist eine proprietäre Sprachkonferenzsoftware, welche den Benutzern ermöglicht, über das Internet oder ein LAN miteinander zu reden. TeamSpeak ist für die Nutzung in Online-Spielen optimiert, es hat geringe Prozessorauslastung und Datentransfer. Es unterstützt die Codecs CELP, GSM und Speex in Stufen von 3,4 kbit/s bis zu 25,9 kbit/s. Es ist für die nichtkommerzielle Nutzung kostenfrei.
 Das TeamSpeak-Protokoll ist nicht offen spezifiziert. Da es auch keine eigene Unterstützung für offene Protokolle wie SIP, H.323 oder IAX bietet, ist TeamSpeak zur Zeit mit normaler IP-Telefonie inkompatibel.


So hoffe so passt es


----------



## Eifelsniper (19. Dezember 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Für eine User-News bitte noch ein paar Details schreiben.
> 
> Zudem fehlt noch die genaue Angabe der Quelle.



was soll ich da eigendlich als Quelle angeben? wenn man es selbst gefunden hat und den text selbst schreibt und nicht copy paste macht ?
Also jetzt mal so als allgemeine frage ?
weil Teamspeak.com steht ja im Post


----------



## Klutten (19. Dezember 2009)

So ist es doch jetzt auch super. Es gibt halt ein paar kleine Regeln zu User-News. Die kannst du aber selbst schnell nachlesen, sind ja in diesem Forum angepinnt.


----------



## Eifelsniper (19. Dezember 2009)

Alter Schwede auf dem TS3 test Server ist das totale Chaos 
Man kann aber eigene Channels machen mit Passwort um in Ruhe alles zu testen ...schaut aber ganz gut aus das Prog.
Haben sich echt mühe gegeben.


----------



## Explosiv (19. Dezember 2009)

Endlich ist es da, werden wir gleich mal auf unsere Server schmeißen. Thx für die News  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## sadburai (19. Dezember 2009)

maaaan der Test Server ist immer voll... Gibts schon nen anderen server oder so?


----------



## Eifelsniper (19. Dezember 2009)

sadburai schrieb:


> maaaan der Test Server ist immer voll... Gibts schon nen anderen server oder so?




Kannst dir doch auf dem test Server einen eigenen Channel machen mit PW,oder kommst du erst gar nicht drauf?
Denke es wird noch ein paar Stunden dauern bis die ersten Server auftauchen da der Download ja erst seit einer Stunde online ist

Edit:4players z.b Bietet ab sofort schon TS 3 Server an ,leider hab ich noch keinen freien "Test-Server" gefunden


----------



## sadburai (19. Dezember 2009)

<15:07:03> server maxclient reached
<15:07:03> Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen


----------



## uss-voyager (19. Dezember 2009)

jo bei mir auch wenn mal einer einen freien server findet bitte hier posten damit man es mal testen kann


----------



## Reigenspieler (19. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir n eigenen Server aufgesetzt. Ich muss sagen, ohne Lizenz nicht zu gebrauchen. Werde vorerst wohl auf Mumble wechseln.


----------



## Low (19. Dezember 2009)

Endlich!

Teamspeak rocks


----------



## darkfabel (19. Dezember 2009)

also habe einen sever bei mir auf dem pc laufen nur wie kann ich mich als admin einloggen ?


----------



## Cyris (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja das ist ein bissel komisch gemacht, gibt auch noch kein webinterface oder?
Um Admin-Rechte zu bekommen gehst du in das TS3 Server Verzeichnis, dort in den Ordner Logs.
Dann öffnest du die Log und suchst diesen Eintrag:



> ServerAdmin token created, please use the line below
> token=XYZ1245


 
Den Token kopierst du dann "ohne token=" in deinen Clienten unter "Rechte -> Token benutzen", dann müsste es gehen.
Du musst aber glaube ich mit deinem Admin Account angemeldet sein, den er dir beim ersten verbinden gegeben hat.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2009)

hat schon jemand geschafft den Port zu ändern, oder comandlines zu erstellen?


----------



## Explosiv (19. Dezember 2009)

So wir haben jetzt einen Server zur Verfügung gestellt. 

TS3 Beta Server Online!

Unser TeamSpeak 3 Server ist nun online und unter der Adresse root1.noobhunters.org:9987 bzw. unter 85.131.163.227:9987 erreichbar!

Wie wünschen euch viel Spaß damit, wir bitten aber derzeit noch um Verständnis, da es aufgrund von Optimierungen zeitweise zu Restarts kommen kann.

Viewer:http://www.tsviewer.com/index.php?page=ts_viewer&ID=84604

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## darkfabel (19. Dezember 2009)

juhu benutze meinen jetzt für die gilde von unserem spiel und muss sagen ton quali einfach genial


----------



## kevin-wilson (19. Dezember 2009)

hi leute wolte eben denn ts3 auf meinen root server packen aber er startet net ich bekomme zwar dei admin  pw,s aber dann gehts net weiter was kann das sein hoffe mir kann jemand helfen  root server win 2008


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2009)

habe es hinbekommen.
Zu1. serverdatei 1x starten,
dann beenden.
2. Verknüpfung auf den desktop erstellen
Commandline erstellen
(C:\Users\Ich\Desktop\teamspeak3-server_win32\ts3server_win32.exe createinifile=1)
 createinifile=1
serverdatei 1x starten,
dann beenden.
ts3server.ini
Editieren
default_voice_port=9987 <--- kann nicht geändert werden. Muss beim Router freigegeben werden.
Commandline ändern
(C:\Users\Ich\Desktop\teamspeak3-server_win32\ts3server_win32.exe inifile=ts3server.ini)
 inifile=ts3server.ini
serverdatei Starten und geht.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (19. Dezember 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> So wir haben jetzt einen Server zur Verfügung gestellt.
> 
> TS3 Beta Server Online!
> 
> ...




Vielen dank für die Möglichkeit, ich habs mir auch einmal angesehen. Spricht mich an, mal sehen wann man da server für günstig mieten kann.


----------



## Low (19. Dezember 2009)

TS3 gefällt mir bis jetzt super. 

Gute Arbeit !


----------



## Eifelsniper (19. Dezember 2009)

Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Möglichkeit, ich habs mir auch einmal angesehen. Spricht mich an, mal sehen wann man da server für günstig mieten kann.



Server kannst du schon bei allen "Handelsüblichen" Anbieter mieten!

HIER [netclusive] internet broadcasting GmbH - Webhosting - Domains - eShops - Virtuelle Server - Server - TeamSpeak 2 - TeamSpeak 3 - Gameserver - Hosted Exchange bekommst du  nen TS3 Server 3 Monate Kostenlos...hab mir auch mal einen genommen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2009)

Weiss jemand wie man Channels einrichtet?


----------



## Pixelplanet (19. Dezember 2009)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Server kannst du schon bei allen "Handelsüblichen" Anbieter mieten!
> 
> HIER [netclusive] internet broadcasting GmbH - Webhosting - Domains - eShops - Virtuelle Server - Server - TeamSpeak 2 - TeamSpeak 3 - Gameserver - Hosted Exchange bekommst du  nen TS3 Server 3 Monate Kostenlos...hab mir auch mal einen genommen




und da muss man am ende der 3 monate auch nicht dran denken zu kündigen oder so ?


----------



## lordofthe1337 (19. Dezember 2009)

Von der Sprachqualität und Latenz immer noch schlechter als Mumble, die Konfiguration is viel komplizierter geworden, daher kann ich es niemandem empfehlen!


----------



## Eifelsniper (19. Dezember 2009)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> und da muss man am ende der 3 monate auch nicht dran denken zu kündigen oder so ?



Du bekommst nach ablauf der 3 monate eine Email ob du nen Server mieten willst oder nicht...



lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> Von der Sprachqualität und Latenz immer noch schlechter als Mumble, die Konfiguration is viel komplizierter geworden, daher kann ich es niemandem empfehlen!



Da teile ich deine Meinung aber ganz und gar nicht!


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (19. Dezember 2009)

Zufällig jemand nen Tip wie ich micht per Ts3 Client als Admin "am server anmelden" kann? Adminrechte habe ich natürlich aber ich kann nur mit dem normalen Serverpasswort joinen und keinerlei einstellungen vornehmen.

Gruß

edit: So, nun bin ich soweit das ich um meine Rechte nutzen zu können auf Rechte/Token klicken muss um mich als Admin zu identifizieren. Allerdings gibt der Server nur die "Fehlermeldung" _
database empty result set_
Irgendwie wills noch nicht so richtig


----------



## darkfabel (19. Dezember 2009)

kann dir eklären wie meld dich mal per pn hast du vllt msn. oder icq


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (19. Dezember 2009)

Pn mit ICQ Nummer ist raus.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2009)

@darkfabel wieso schreibst du es nicht für alle?


----------



## darkfabel (19. Dezember 2009)

soll ich eine erklärung schreiben ?


----------



## kevin-wilson (19. Dezember 2009)

nun geht es dank darkfabel  der mir super weiter geholfen hat danke noch mal..
TS3 is super nur das mit denn rechten is biesel dum gemacht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2009)

@darkfabel ja wäre sehr toll.


----------



## irevo1986 (19. Dezember 2009)

lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> Von der Sprachqualität und Latenz immer noch schlechter als Mumble, die Konfiguration is viel komplizierter geworden, daher kann ich es niemandem empfehlen!





Keine ahnung große reden halten.


----------



## D.I.Y (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch einen Server (mein kleiner 5 Slotter ) 62.104.20.74:9987 wer will kann auch mal draufkommen um zu testen.


----------



## darkfabel (19. Dezember 2009)

Hier einmal meine erkläreung wie man admin rechte bekommt.

Wenn ihr den TS3 auf eurem pc oder root server ausführt habt ihr im server oder order einen ordner der sich logs nennt dort sind mehrere txt datei davon sollte es die erste datei sein.

wenn ihr diese öffnet seht ihr rechts einen satz wo steht 

"ServerAdmin token created, please use the line below token = slfibqwwe2g45wgwegwgwg5g2" 

wenn ihr diese Token habt geht ihr auf euren TS server auf rechte und dort dann auf Token benutzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ihr dies gemacht habt öffnet sich ein kleines fenster dort gebt ihr den token ein und drückt auf ok.

schon seit ihr Sever admin.

Wenn ihr euch jetzt noch Chanel admin haben wollt macht ihr einen rechtsklick auf euren namen und dann auf chanel gruppe zuweisen und dann auf Chanel admin.

Nun habt ihr hinter eurem namen ein C und ein S und habt volle Rechte.

Ich werde in den nächsten 10-20min noch eine erklärung schreiben wie ihr anderen Admin rechte gebt.

Hoffe konnzte euch helfen.

MFG
Darkfabel


----------



## darkfabel (20. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ihr anderen Server admin geben wollt ist das auch nicht so leicht hat bei mir ca. 1stunde gedauert. 

Also als erstes müsst ihr die eindeutige ID kopieren diese seht ihr wenn ihr auf den namen klickt dem ihr admin rechte geben wollt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr diese Kopiert habt musst ihr auf Rechte gehen dann auf Server Gruppen, wenn ihr dies habt öffnet sich ein Fenster.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun geht ihr ganz Rechts auf Hinzufügen und gebt die eindeutige ID ein die ihr gerade eben Kopiert habt.

Nun hat der Jenige der Admin rechte habe soll Admin rechte

FERTIG !


Viel SPASS MIT TS3

MFG
Darkfabel


----------



## Eifelsniper (20. Dezember 2009)

Fettes DANKE

Gut gemacht!


----------



## Mr.Stebix (20. Dezember 2009)

@ D.I.Y also irgendwie komme ich nicht auf deinen Server, er sagt mir immer "invalid server password" 


BTW:       Teamspeak 3  FTW!


----------



## D.I.Y (20. Dezember 2009)

@darkfabel

komisch aber ich hatte es schon nach ca 10 min raus? 

@ Mr.Stebix

ich habe doch gar kein passwort?


----------



## revil (20. Dezember 2009)

wieso was ist denn der unterschied mit lizenz?
Bei mir funzt alles was ich brauch aufm Server und finds besser als Mumble, was ich zuletzt genutzt habe.


----------



## darkfabel (20. Dezember 2009)

du kannst auf einen kostenlosen nur max. 32 leute drauf lassen.


----------



## Mr.Stebix (20. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir hab ich immer 16.48% Packet Loss bei "Speech".....und klinge "wie ein Transformer"
Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme, oder liegts nur an meiner (in TS2 perfekt funktionierenden) Internetleitung? ....


Ist gerade sogar bei 25.68 %  Loss ......


----------



## D.I.Y (20. Dezember 2009)

Mr.Stebix schrieb:


> Also bei mir hab ich immer 16.48% Packet Loss bei "Speech".....und klinge "wie ein Transformer"
> Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme, oder liegts nur an meiner (in TS2 perfekt funktionierenden) Internetleitung? ....
> 
> 
> Ist gerade sogar bei 25.68 %  Loss ......



Was für ne Leitung hast du denn?

Also bei mir hab ich Probleme wenn der Codec auf max. eingestellt ist, da ich nur DSL Light habe.


----------



## Mr.Stebix (20. Dezember 2009)

Naja 2000er DSL (ca. 1500 kommt effektiv an) und der Codec vom Server ist:

Codec:
CELT Mono (48 kHz)  

Codec Qualität:
10 (geschätzte Bitrate: 19.59 KiB/s)


Jetzt wieder bei 16 % Packet Loss.....


----------



## RKO (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi, hab ne frage^^
wie kann man nen virtuellen Server erstellen (also das man keine Lizenz braucht) weil auf meinen TS3 Server kommt niemand drauf obwohl es mit TS2 ging.Bitte um Hifle


----------



## Klutten (20. Dezember 2009)

Wir diskutieren hier gerade an vielen Stellen. Da Kommentar-Threads zu News nicht geschlossen werden können, bitte ich euch dort weiter zu schreiben.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...speak-3-open-beta-startet-am-19-dezember.html

Danke trotzdem für diese User-News.


----------

